# MOT Garage for RV Lancashire?



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone could recommend a good garage to carry out our annual test. We are not due till the end of the year but would like to check out the garage first.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Suzy

No personal experience but the council mot centres are usually a good port of call.

Our MOT was in February but we decided to have in done in August last year, I always think a summer MOT is better 


stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Suzy 

Stew is correct go to the council MOT centre

Local councils have their own MOT testing stations for council vehicles (i.e. buses and ambulances). Yet by law these test centres must be open to the general public. As they only carry out tests, and not repairs, there’s no incentive to find faults that don’t exist.


County
Address
Contact Details
Aberdeenshire
Inverurie
01467 627538
Aberdeenshire
Mintlaw
01771 623197
Aberdeenshire
Stonehaven
01569 763274
Barnet
Mill Hill Depot, London
02083 595103
Bedfordshire
County Council Vehicle Depot, London Rd, Bedford
08453 656150
Bristol
Sandy Park Rd, Brislington, Bristol
01179 036 319
Cambridge
City Services Transport Depot, Mill Rd, CB1 2AZ
01223 458265
Carmathenshire
Trostre Depot, Llanelli
01554 784138
Ceredigion
Glanyrafon Ind Est, Llanbadam, Aberysthwyth, Cerdigion,
01970 636713
Crewe & Nantwich
Direct Services, Pyms Lane
01270 537777
Croydon
Factory Lane
02082 552758
Derbyshire
County Transport, Ripley Rd, Ambergate
01773 856667
Derbyshire
County Transport, Brimington Rd North, Chesterfield
01246 405705
Derbyshire
County Transport, Halstead Garage, Buxton
01298 813141
Doncaster
Vehicle & Plant, North Bridge, Doncaster, DN5 9AN
01302 736851
Dorset
Wanchard Lane, DT2 9RP
01305 228132
Edinburgh
CEC Fleet Services, Gorgie, Russel Rd
01313 372307
Essex
Coval Lane, Chelmsford
01245 435108
Essex
Vehicle Servicing, Westside Centre, London Rd, Stanway, Colchester
01206 282624
Fife
Fleet Services, Denburn Yrd, KY1 2HD
01592 414141
Gloucestershire
Swindon Rd Depot, Cheltenham
01242 264184
Guildford
Woking Road
01483 445091
Gwent
Newport Transport, 150 Corporation Rd, Newport
01633 220044
Halifax
Amos Fleet, Battinson Rd
01422 355419
Harrogate
Claro Rd
01423 556877
Hounslow
Bridge Rd Depot, Pears Rd, TW3 1SQ
02085 835430
Surrey
Reigate and Bansted Council
01737 276650
Lanarkshire
Old Edinburgh Rd, Bellshill, ML4 3JF
01698 506284
Leicester
84 Syston Street East, Cobden Industrial Estate, LE1 2JW
01162 519185
Luton
Central Depot
01582 546839
Merseyside
Hardshaw Brook Depot, Parr Street, St Helens
01744 456757
Middlesbrough
Cargo Fleet Lane
01642 264586
Northumberland
Northumberland, County Council, Morpeth
01670 510153
Nottinghamshire
Rolleston Drive Workshops, Arnold, Nottingham
01159 567420
Oldham
Operational Services Depot, Moorhey Street
01619 11 4446
Oxfordshire
Thorpe Lane Depot, Cherwell
01295 221940
Redcar & Cleveland
Limerick Rd, Dormanstown
01642 444979
South Ayshire
McCalls Avenure, AYR
01292 267802
South Gloucestershire
BRd Lane, Yate
01454 863920
Southampton
Albert Rd North (City Council)
02380 834362
Stockton-on-tees
Cowpen Lane Depot, Cowpen Lane, Billingham, TS23 4DD
01642 527167
Suffolk
Lodge Lane, Great Blackenham, Nr Ipswich
01473 588600
Suffolk
Rougham, Industrial Estate, Bury St Edmunds
01359 270777
Suffolk
Blythe Rd Industrial Estate,Halesworth
01984 874427
Sussex
Colas
01273 815850
Swindon
Thamesdown Bus Depot, Corporation Street
01634 306000
Tower Hamlets
Tower Hamlets Vehicle Workshop
02073 641069
Wandsworth

02088 716761
West Dunbartonshire
Richmond Street, Clydebank
01389 738741
West Lothian

01506 775000
West Sussex
Accord, Bedbridge Heath Depot, Worthing Rd, Horsham
01403 211246
Wigan
Hindley Depot
01942 404371
Worcester
Six Ways Depot
01905 753000
York
Hospital Fields Rd
01904 541888


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Suzy said:


> Just wondered if anyone could recommend a good garage to carry out our annual test. We are not due till the end of the year but would like to check out the garage first.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Manchester City Council Depot.
Gorton
Manchester.

Pre booking only (fair enough given the size!).

ask for Alan in the taxi MOT section and tell him Paul Wrigley sent you. 
He's VERY fair and is the sort who will happily give you an advisory rather than an outright fail (providing it's safe).


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Blimey Suzy in your line of business thought you would have it sorted :wink:


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

John,

Don't want to let Volvo Truck and Bus anywhere near my cherised motorhome. I know they can do the job but our engine is under the bed and I don't want them inside it they are not careful enough!

As for the local Vosa testing station that I use, I don't really want them knowing what I do with my recreation time, thought of maybe sending someone else to the station with it. Would they know it was mine? They are really hard on me with the trucks because I once had a loose wheel nut at a roadside inspection. Never allowed to live it down!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Suzy

I took my old C Class to the HGV testing station at Kirkham near Preston. They were really good straight in at the time booked even changed a duff brake light bulb so I wouldnt have to come back for a re-test. This was a couple of years a go now but ive seen RVs outside when I pass a few times each week.

Best of luck with it


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Suzy said:


> Would they know it was mine? They are really hard on me with the trucks because I once had a loose wheel nut at a roadside inspection. Never allowed to live it down!


Hi Suzy,

There is nothing on the ARV MOT certificate to connect it with you or your haulage business. If Brian took it in for test, they wouldn't twig who's it was. Is Dazzer's suggested MOT station nearer for you than the VOSA depot?

Jock.


----------

